# Western rivers



## WNYMark (May 18, 2010)

I recently purchased a Western Rivers decoy with a remote. Looks like a cross between a rabbit and a cat. Thing works pretty darn good but is noisy !!
Anyone use 'em? Problems ? Also, any hints for driving the stake into frozen ground?


----------



## TexAgBQ81 (Mar 4, 2010)

Sorry I can't help on the remote, but someone on here uses an old tripod base on frozen ground. I plan on doing the same so i am keeping an eye open in my travels for an old one i can make work.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

I use a tri-pod from an old spotting scope, although the ground is more often real rock as opposed to being frozen like one. I use this on a MOJO which has a 1/4-20 nut on the bottom.


----------



## ebbs (Feb 7, 2010)

I bumped into Geoff Nemnich (i.e. CoyoteCraze here on PT) at the Denver Sportsmans Show last weekend and he uses a mini extendable camera bipod to screw into his mojo critter so he doesn't have to stake it down. It has the same thread pattern and he says it works awesome. Had it painted a soft desert earth looking color too. Great idea IMO.


----------



## WNYMark (May 18, 2010)

the tripod response sounds excellent !! thanx to all who reponded...now, if I could figure out how to quiet it down a bit......


----------

